# bet365.com and online betting



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is anyone bet online using bet365.com or any other websites?
I just out of curiosity did paper bets on last round of FIFA World cup qualifying games and "won" 25%  much better than I do with stocks


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I think 2 or 3 superbowl ago, I was on the hedge of betting ''how the first points will be scored?'' I took a safety in the X team zone... it was 90to1.... I was about to bet a $5 but my girlfriend rushed me to leave the store.... and guess what it was exactly that I was pissed hahahhaha I was about to get $450 from tin air.......


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

And everyone one knows that getting one guess right is the start of a streak...many "investors" start this way.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

This is nothing different from slot m/c where the house will always win in the long term. Having said that, there are ways that you can innovate to go 1-up. But that would require a lot of time. Morever, your methods will stop working at one time (and you wouldnt realize it) and you will have to innovate further.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

How is gambling a "frugal" activity?

I think you get very little value for the money you're spending.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you gamble enough, you'll need to be frugal...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope you didn't bet on brazil today...


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

if you could have predict the exact score..... dammmn!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gibor said:


> Is anyone bet online using bet365.com or any other websites?
> I just out of curiosity did paper bets on last round of FIFA World cup qualifying games and "won" 25%  much better than I do with stocks


My predictions on 8 games of Round 16 (exact score, result and who gonna advance) was even better, my paper gain was 52% (even though I guessed exact score of only 2 games).... 
The difference between slots and sport betting probably more "mental", you should be neutral....I beleive that many "hard fans" will be betting on their favorite team...


----------

